# Gotta Brag a bit



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We just went for our last walk of the day. Get to the corner and there is a stunning long coated GSD coming up the road. Owner sees me getting the Punk out of the way so he gives us room, but then stops right across from us and puts his very good boy in a down/stay. He and I have a conversation about how Shadow is terrified of other dogs and will often go on the offensive if she feels threatened. He was shocked when I said Shadow is 9.5, complemented her and said what a pretty girl she was. Lol. His dog was stunning and I told him so. The whole 5 minute chat his dog holds it's down stay AND Shadow holds her sit/stay! He moves off first so she can see them moving away and then we head off in the other direction and carry on. Huge praise! Tons of pets and best dog evers. 
We get to the school and big yellow Lab coming. So I move her off a bit and put her in a sit/stay again. She huffs as it walks past but never moves, no barking, no whining, no growling, no shaking. Labs people call to her that she is a really good girl. We let them move off and carry on, more praise, Shadow is all wiggles now from all the praise. Get to the end of the school and loser dog is out. It's tied on a cable that reaches right to the road and it charges everything that comes near it. Scares the crap out of Shadow every freaking day! It comes charging to the edge of the road and Shadow kind of flips it off and KEEPS WALKING! I was so proud of her. She got extra treats when we got home. And I told her all the way what an awesome incredible wonderful BEST DOG IN THE WORLD she was.

I guess a couple of years of not getting attacked or charged or chased did what no amount of training could. We were across a street from the GSD, so 20 feet-ish, 15 feet from the Lab and always across the street from the bad dog, because it's a bad dog.
I have passed closer to other dogs, about 10 feet, but always moving and needing repeated corrections because she gets freaked right out when they get behind her.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome! Good girl Shadow!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Shadow!Wow!Made your mom proud


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Again this morning! Red hound thingy passed within 10 feet. She held her sit and although she whined a bit and was shaking, it kept bouncing at her, she neither moved nor freaked out.
She is such a good girl!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Wooo good girl Shadow!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow and I have bumped into her boyfriend, Sarge the coatie, a few times now. 
The other night we happened to meet at the school so.....
I put Shadow in a sit and as we were chatting, Sarge and owner moved casually closer a bit at a time. Six feet or so! Shadow was relaxed enough to lay down!
Then we switched it up and we moved around while they stayed still. No problem. 
We had a bit of a ruckus when Sarge got too excited and bounced at her, but she warned him off and promptly relaxed again. She does still have a need for space, but she did so well. We will not be walking past the bad dog anymore. Her owners took exception to me putting Shadow in a sit right across the road. Apparently their dog not behaving is my fault. Lol. I get the frustration, but I need to communicate to my dog that it doesn't matter what the other dog is doing, she is still ok and still needs to listen.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

What a good girl!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This dog is such a weirdo! She has continued to do well with passing dogs, although she remains unhappy and wary. I have concluded that forward motion does not do it and she is better sitting down while they pass. If I keep her moving she gets nearly frantic when they are behind her and no longer visible.
However, last night we spied a running bear and she voluntarily sat down to watch! The preceding bang of a deterrent of some form got not even a blink, she is fine with noise, although she did hurry a bit forward to investigate. I know there is a bear around so I guessed what the noise was and was purposely hanging back.
She normally tries to chase Momma deer and the twins, which is not allowed. She has darted towards skunks and raccoons. She runs from coyotes. But show the crazy witch a bear and she wants to sit and watch! Occasionally glancing up at me to see if I've got popcorn or something, lol.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Knock the crap off ya got me choking again. Shadow you are still a good girl. Lololololol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Heartandsoul this dog is so weird. She keeps me laughing! 
She has been barking at the baby duck on the Dawn commercial for years but show her a real duck and she ignores it.
I told her she isn't allowed to chase robin's because they are stupid, so she leaves them alone.
The stupid chipmunks have a death wish. She will probably kill one at some point since they insist on running across her feet! 
She is terrified of coyotes, they make her hiccup. No clue why but I would guess instinct. 
But a freaking bear? Sure let's sit and watch. Nothing could possibly go wrong there. Nope.
I think she thinks it's like TV. She likes North Woods Law so maybe she thought it was a big screen?
Noises though? Bombproof. Nothing bothers her. We were watching fireworks at the school last night. Not a twitch. She actually will pull towards a noise.


----------

